# OS X Mavericks



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anybody upgraded yet?

Very interested to hear if legacy FCP (7) and CS5 suite will run.

Or should I wait until OS X Garth Brooks or OS X Dixie Chicks?


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 23, 2013)

What is FCP &?

Mine is downloading now=


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been using Appleseed versions of Mavericks for a couple of months (in a sandbox, I still haven't updated my production environments but will get adound to that in a few days). Can't help with FCP (7) and CS5, but CS6 has been running just fine, as has DPP, DxO Optics Pro, etc.

Not sure about the musician reference - the new OS X is named for a surfing spot on the north side of Half Moon Bay, on the California coast northwest of Cupertino. If they stick with the theme as long as they did for the big cats, we might see OS X Wild Hook, OS X Westport, and OS X Mackerricher...


----------



## TM (Oct 23, 2013)

Just upgraded my 2013 15" Macbook Pro without a hitch. Haven't had a chance to explore all the new features but everything seems to work, including Lightroom 5 and Abobe CC. Looking forward to seeing if there's noticeable performance increases and battery life.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Has anybody upgraded yet?
> Very interested to hear if legacy FCP (7) and CS5 suite will run.


Installed it an hour ago .. don't know if FCP 7 works or not but I tried the following on my MBP & iMac:
1. Lightroom 5.2 - works perfectly
2. CS6 (on MBP) & CS5 (on iMac) - work perfectly
3. FCP X - works perfectly 
I haven't tried anything else as I mostly care about the above 3 programs.
Generally, on my Macs, Mavericks seems to be much snappier than Mountain Lion.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> What is FCP &?
> 
> Mine is downloading now=


FCP = Final Cut Pro ... its a video editing software by Apple ... the older versions, like 7 (which Paul is referring to) were quite popular among apple users. Many FCP users say that the newer version FCP X isn't as good as the earlier ones ... but I'm happy with FCP X as it is my first ever so I don't know any better.
Good luck on your upgrade to Mavericks.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if Lightroom 4 and cs6 work?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Does anyone know if Lightroom 4 and cs6 work?


Yes, they work perfectly ... including any plug-ins you may have in them.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you! If anything goes wrong, I'm blaming you!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Thank you! If anything goes wrong, I'm blaming you!


As long as you've checked which Mac/OS versions can be upgraded and followed the simple instructions, nothing should go wrong.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 23, 2013)

I installed Mavericks on my Mac Mini with 16GB of RAM. LR4 seems to be running faster. Image previews seem to be coming up faster. Photoshop CC seems to be running faster too.

Overall, I'm very happy with the upgrade. It took about 90 minutes for the whole process. Something I wish they warned me about


----------



## Botts (Oct 23, 2013)

Yikes.






Adobe needs to address this ASAP.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 23, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Overall, I'm very happy with the upgrade. It took about 90 minutes for the whole process. Something I wish they warned me about




How long? 


25 minutes here. Probably due to using an SSD though.


----------



## Botts (Oct 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > Overall, I'm very happy with the upgrade. It took about 90 minutes for the whole process. Something I wish they warned me about
> ...



32 mike on my SSD.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd be concerned about printer drivers, and Canon / Nikon drivers and software. Popular software should be fine. It does seem like there are always some glitches from a new OS, and some hardware that isn't supported.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be concerned about printer drivers, and Canon / Nikon drivers and software. Popular software should be fine. It does seem like there are always some glitches from a new OS, and some hardware that isn't supported.


True ... but this is where Apple have done brilliant job on Mavericks ... two printers that I use with my Mac (HP at home and Konika at the office) are working without any issues .. same with the routers, Canon's DPP, Carbon Copy Cloner, CamRanger and everything else that I use daily is working without any issues ... in fact they seem to work faster with Mavericks. Having done several upgrade installations of Linux & Windows over the years, Mavericks comes as a breath of fresh air ... absolutely smooth, no need for backup (but I still backup), no data lost, no formatting, no issue of drivers or programs / hardware not working etc. ... and it took some 20 odd minutes to do its thing and the Mac feels brand new. Good job Apple.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've been using Appleseed versions of Mavericks for a couple of months (in a sandbox, I still haven't updated my production environments but will get adound to that in a few days). Can't help with FCP (7) and CS5, but CS6 has been running just fine, as has DPP, DxO Optics Pro, etc.
> 
> Not sure about the musician reference - the new OS X is named for a surfing spot on the north side of Half Moon Bay, on the California coast northwest of Cupertino. If they stick with the theme as long as they did for the big cats, we might see OS X Wild Hook, OS X Westport, and OS X Mackerricher...



I hope you were careful not to get any sand inside your mac, when my macpro is on a heavy render the fans all goiing you could use it as a vacuum cleaner turned the right way (funny how the new mac pro looks like a vacuum flask, eh?)

Production environment? That sounds very impressive. Whats that a fancy way of saying? 

Thanks for pointing out what the context for os mavericks is. I had read the press release.
I've often heard it claimed that the yanks don't really go in for irony, but I'm 100% certain that they do. No, really.

But most of all, thanks for not answering my question with anything relevant at all. You have this really endearing way of making everything about you and what you are using.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using Appleseed versions of Mavericks for a couple of months (in a sandbox, I still haven't updated my production environments but will get adound to that in a few days). Can't help with FCP (7) and CS5, but CS6 has been running just fine, as has DPP, DxO Optics Pro, etc.
> ...



Golly gee, Paul, you're welcome. And I'm sure sorry to have offended your tender sensibilities by not answering your question for you. I guess I tromped all over that cardinal commandment of forum etiquette, "Thou shalt not reply with any information other than what the OP requesteth, for no others shall ever read a thread if they haveth a similar, but not identical, query." Such a commandment is even more relevant when the thread is given a very specific title, one that clearly delineates the intended scope of the topic…such as the name of an operating system. My bad. 

While I'm at it, I should profusely apologize for talking about fancy and confusing concepts like sandboxes and production environments, particularly in a thread about installing a new OS. Just keep the sand out of your underwear - I hear that causes chafing and makes some people irritable. 

17 posts now, and we know lots of _other_ photo/video-relevant software that you also _didn't_ ask about works fine under Mavericks, but we still don't know about FCP 7. I guess there are lots of unhelpful people here who share my inability to understand how to properly answer a question, and fail to grasp that a thread is all about the OP. I hope you get your question answered. It would be terribly sad to think that you're going to languish under an older OS, and not gain all the benefits of OS X Mavericks that you read about in the press release, not the least of which is it's cool, hip, and locally-inspired name. Of course, it would be even more terribly sadder if you _did_ upgrade to Mavericks without getting your question answered, and FCP7 doesn't work anymore. That might even impel you to learn about things like sandboxes and backup clones. Awww, shucks, there I go again with all that fancy talk.


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 23, 2013)

Botts said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully, you can just quit the Creative Cloud application and everything will still run fine — you can then just launch it to check for updates every so often.

And as for paul13walnut5, "Production environment" is a very standard term for the computer setup you use to do work in — i.e., something that needs to stay operational. You don't install stuff in your production environment until you're reasonably certain it won't cause problems. A sandbox is a setup you can use to test out new stuff without worrying about the consequences of it breaking. It might be a spare computer or a virtual machine, for instance.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I was rolling out carbon clone builds across university labs when OS9 was the great new thing. You don't really do irony do you?

I guess I just thought that production environment was rather a lofty term. Loving your equipent pics btw, ever thought of getting some catalogue work?

My home imac has one FW800 port, which is used for my scratch RAID, it's not daisy chainable but I suppose yeah, I could run a carbon copy clone off of a bootable FW external, partition my internal HDD and install two system builds, one for the legacy software which I need, and one for Mavericks forward, but it's a lot of hassle, jumping between builds, that may be entirely superflous if I can establish that my core apps in fact work anyway on mavericks.

OSX intially supported rosetta, which let you run OS9 apps on OSX (up until the intel switch and PPC coded apps started to die off) maybe I was hoping there was a similar emulator within mavericks.

Happy to languish on a stable OS that my clients and I can depend on. Happy also to run a new OS, once its established that it's stable and that my clients and I can depend on.

I know you have the latest and greatest and always do, we all know that John, you don't need to tell us at every opportunity.

I guess I'm being lazy in still running FCP7. CS5 onwards does a better job in many ways, but I work across 3 machines, with similar builds, all I really need to do is swap external drives, so I can proxy on location with a client using my macbook, edit with a client in the office online suite, or take work home and cut on my imac, same OS, same version of FCP, same XML etc, it's just really really convenient. I can email a project file to my office from home and know it's going to open fine when I get there. That and the small matter of cost, if I radically alter one, I need to radically alter 3, to offer the same client service. I'm not going to beta-test the new Mac-Pro once available, my work isn't going to shell out for 3 CC subscriptions, so languish I must.

So it's not just that I'm a luddite, or that I'm tight.


----------



## dexstrose (Oct 23, 2013)

From Adobe:
"Adobe and Apple have worked closely together to test Adobe® Creative Cloud applications and Adobe Creative Suite 6 applications for reliability, performance and user experience when installed on Intel® based systems running Mac OS X Mavericks. (v10.9). All Adobe CC and CS6 products are compatible, but a few products require updates to the latest builds to work properly. Adobe Photoshop® CS5, CS4 and CS3 were also tested with Mac OS X Mavericks and there are currently no major issues known."

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/mac-os-mavericks-compatability.html

Issues:
http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/incompatible-software-mavericks.html?PID=7252638
http://blogs.adobe.com/aftereffects/2013/10/after-effects-cc-12-0-1-update-fixes-crash-on-mac-os-x-v10-9-mavericks.html
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/removing-sandbox-restrictions-your-safari.html?PID=7252638


----------



## pwp (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll be holding off with Mavericks on my MBP for the time being as this is my machine for shooting tethered. Canon's EOS Utility does not have a great track record of playing nicely with OS X upgrades, and has been appallingly slow to get updated EOS Utility versions released.

If you rely on EOS Utility for tethered shooting, don't rush in if you need to guarantee you can keep working. If possible test on another machine. 

BTW if you have upgraded and use the current EOS Utility, let us know about workability & stability.

-pw


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 23, 2013)

pwp said:


> BTW if you have upgraded and use the current EOS Utility, let us know about workability & stability.



I'm a software developer by trade and have been running the 10.9 developer previews on one of my machines since June. The version I have installed "Version 2.13.10 (2.13.10.0)" works just fine for me with my 6D over Wifi and USB. However, I'm a hobbyist and most likely not as demanding as you guys with remote shooting, so take my "evidence" as anecdotal at best.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

I got Pages, Numbers & Keynote for free in my App Store ($60 worth for free) ... It said you are qualified to upgrade to these 3 apps, so I quickly downloaded & installed ... anyone else got those free today? Just wonder why Apple so sweet today.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I got Pages, Numbers & Keynote for free in my App Store ($60 worth for free) ... It said you are qualified to upgrade to these 3 apps, so I quickly downloaded & installed ... anyone else got those free today? Just wonder why Apple so sweet today.



It's not just today. Like OS X Mavericks, the iWork and iLife apps are now free.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I got Pages, Numbers & Keynote for free in my App Store ($60 worth for free) ... It said you are qualified to upgrade to these 3 apps, so I quickly downloaded & installed ... anyone else got those free today? Just wonder why Apple so sweet today.
> ...


I did not know that, I thought it was only Mavericks that was free. But that's really COOL ... Apple tastes even sweeter now.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 23, 2013)

pwp said:


> BTW if you have upgraded and use the current EOS Utility, let us know about workability & stability.
> 
> -pw


EOS utility is working perfectly with my 5D MK III ... just like it did on OS X Mountain Lion ... no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Brand B (Oct 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I got Pages, Numbers & Keynote for free in my App Store ($60 worth for free) ... It said you are qualified to upgrade to these 3 apps, so I quickly downloaded & installed ... anyone else got those free today? Just wonder why Apple so sweet today.
> ...



Not exactly. The app store will upgrade existing copies within certain limits. For instance, we were able to update our iLife apps from a 1 year old mini for free (iPhoto, iMovie and Garage Band), as they are reasonably current. But iWork 08 apps are too old for the app store to recognize them and offer them for free.

Reports around the web are that if you have a version of iWork 09 or newer installed (from boxed or downloaded versions), even just a "never paid and activated" demo copy, once you upgrade to Mavericks, the app store will give you the upgrade for free. It was also evidently working for demo versions of Aperture earlier today, although I imagine Apple did not really intend that.

Otherwise, all iWork and iLife are free now and for the future with any new mac purchase, and the iOS versions are free with any iPad, iPhone or iPod touch purchase.

Anyone tried their Nik plugins with the Aperture upgrade yet?


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 25, 2013)

Brand B said:


> Anyone tried their Nik plugins with the Aperture upgrade yet?



Doing the upgrade tonight (asia time), I'll post the results.

Next version isn't singers or surfing spots, it's OSX Iceman.


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 26, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Brand B said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried their Nik plugins with the Aperture upgrade yet?
> ...



Upgrade done during my sleep. Just tested it, everything runs very smooth in the Aperture+Nik combo. No issues at all. Feels a bit faster than before.
Config: Top of the line late 2012 iMac 27"


----------



## eml58 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Paul, have a look here, might shed some light for you, I hope, seems like it works on FCP7, I upgraded my MacPro & MacBook Pro to Mavericks, FCP X, CS6, CC, Nik/On One etc all working fine, Epson Drivers all good.

Have a look here if you haven't already, & good luck.

http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/8/1179010

And Paul, the Scots are the most fiscally Astute & careful people I know, not "tight" mind, just carefully careful .


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shall check it out many thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 26, 2013)

Got the email from Planet 5D ... thought it might be of interest to some of you:
_"APP Nap: FCPX under Mavericks: Won’t background render unless you change this!
For FCPX (and many other apps) under the new Apple OS X Mavericks, apps will by default, attempt to save processing for foreground apps by doing something new called “App Nap” – and that will cause background rendering to STOP unless you turn it off.

This is all news to me so I thought I’d share!"_


----------



## Botts (Oct 27, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Got the email from Planet 5D ... thought it might be of interest to some of you:
> _"APP Nap: FCPX under Mavericks: Won’t background render unless you change this!
> For FCPX (and many other apps) under the new Apple OS X Mavericks, apps will by default, attempt to save processing for foreground apps by doing something new called “App Nap” – and that will cause background rendering to STOP unless you turn it off.
> 
> This is all news to me so I thought I’d share!"_



Interesting, my FCP X hasn't been behaving like this.


----------



## Brand B (Oct 28, 2013)

It may vary by machine. App nap is an energy conservation feature, intended to extend laptop battery life. It may set different defaults for:

1 desktop machines
2 laptops plugged into AC
3 laptops running on battery power


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 28, 2013)

i just upgraded,

so far everything looks to be working fine
LR 5 LR 4.4 
CS6
Parallels 8 or whatever the last version is not the most recent one

I only upgraded because it said it was free, but I did do a time machine backup first because these
days i trust apple about as much as i trust microsoft ???


----------

